# New v-plow ?



## gemarsh (Oct 31, 2010)

I just ordered a CC 60" v-plow this afternoon. Should be here Friday. I'm replacing my CC 48" straight blade. Hopefully I will be able to plow through my drive better where it drifts bad.

Last year, I couldn't get through it easily. Got stuck once real bad getting a path made. Once snow started coming around the edges of the blade, I was done for. I had to drag the snow blower out and blow the ATV clear around the back end. And still was a pain dealing with hard packed snow and being high centered.

So I angled the blade and went at a 45 degree angle and pushed to the side of the drive about 25 swipes and got through.

So all you v-plow owners out there, will the plow bust through 1-2' drifts, 10-20' wide, if I have the traction and speed?

I know...should have hit it sooner. With the storm not after. But a working man has to stay at work to afford the house with the driveway!

Thanks,
Gayle


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

who much did the blade cost ya? Make sure you get up some pics when it comes in!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i went out one morning to 4',i made it 5' then i was engulfed, but had a hole so i just went back and forth till i knew it was hopeless, then like you i made a pass with the blower down and back just wide enough for the wheeler to move, take a little lose traction pull into path and regain traction.


the vee is a pain to set with the pins then freeze them yheyre junk at best, take it to a welder and have them make it a little bigger if you can push it.


----------



## gemarsh (Oct 31, 2010)

IPLOWSNO;1112106 said:


> i went out one morning to 4',i made it 5' then i was engulfed, but had a hole so i just went back and forth till i knew it was hopeless, then like you i made a pass with the blower down and back just wide enough for the wheeler to move, take a little lose traction pull into path and regain traction.
> 
> the vee is a pain to set with the pins then freeze them yheyre junk at best, take it to a welder and have them make it a little bigger if you can push it.


Are you saying you tried plowing through *4'* of snow? Dang, I would have gotten out the blower to begin with. I see from now on, no more than the height of the blade or less for me. 




























Here are a few photos, will post more after supper.

Be Safe
Gayle


----------



## gemarsh (Oct 31, 2010)

Crappy cell phone pics. Roll of paper towles under blade...





































Be Safe
Gayle


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

yea , it happens up here atleast once a year we get a good hit, usually it spreads out over a couple days, easily getting that much drawn out,so you plow every day, i make a job out of it and build ramps for my sled lol and pretty much keep all i need open so its still kinda like summer lol


----------

